# FreeBSD secondary harddisk partitioning



## bv_arvind (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi,

I have freebsd paravirtualized to run on xen. It comes up fine and I can ping. However I am having an issue when I use 'disklabel' utility. As soon as I issue it I get a segmentation fault. I am unable to identify the place where it is happening. I have opened a case in the xen section as well. However I was wondering how I could change the source of the executables in sbin and generate the new ones.  
Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 19, 2012)

What version of FreeBSD?  Is there some reason not to use gpart(8)?  It does everything fdisk(8) and bsdlabel(8) do, but also supports newer partitioning schemes like GPT.  And that may be the cause of the problem.

Try
`% gpart show`


----------



## bv_arvind (Oct 19, 2012)

Have not tried gpart yet. But since this is happening only after paravirtualizing the disk drive, I have to debug further. Hence looking for a good way to see where bus error gets triggered. I am running FB7


----------

